# toddler and erections-hope this is OK to ask



## tilly2321 (Apr 12, 2002)

OK, so I have an intact two year old and he doesn't really get many erections that I notice at all. Every once in awhile he will touch his penis in the tub and my husband says he notices an erection. He also never peed up at us when we changed his diaper as a newborn. Everyone I knew who had a little boy used to get peed on, but we never did. Could there be something wrong down there? No pediatrician has ever said anything to us about it. How would we "test" to make sure everything is OK? When should the foreskin start retracting? i am just worried that maybe there is something wrong since it doesn't go "straight up" like I am imagining it should. Am I nuts to even ask this?
Thanks in advance,
Elle


----------



## EllasMummy (Dec 10, 2003)

I have a DD but I have worked in day care and looked after many baby/toddler boys all of whom were intact. In fact in the UK a circ'ed baby is very unusual.

Erections in baby boys are very normal and certainly nothing to worry about. I would also not worry about not being peed on, not all boys do this.

I am not sure at what age the foreskin retracts, hopefully someone else will know.

Just wanted to reassure you about the erections b/c I know it can be rather suprising!

HTH


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

Does not sound as if anything at all is wrong.I also have a son,2, with normal/intact genitals. For him erections often occur in the am. No idea on retraction,and never paid atention to the urine stream.Consider it a non-issue for me on the retraction-he will retract himself when ready. Some males are not fully retractable until sometime in their teens,which is completely normal. Please post these questions over at the Case Against Circumcision forum.I know someone will be able to provide additional information for you.
Sara


----------



## alittlemansma (Jan 27, 2003)

I have a 20 month old uncircumcised son and he has never peed on us before, with the exception of time he peed on me right after he was born. I have only seen a couple of erections since his birth. I'm sure you have nothing to worry about


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Yep, intact 3yo over here, and I've never been peed on.

I've seen a few erections, but not all the time. I don't think I've noticed the foreskin retracting yet. I was under the impression it could easily be much older, even 6yo or so.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I'm starting to wonder if the peeing during every change is something that circumcised boys do because they get more of a shock of cold air to their penis. My 23 month old DS is intact also, and rarely peed on me during changes.

I'm not sure what age the foreskin should retract. The only think we had a ped ask us was if his urine stream looks normal.


----------



## MommaCheesehead (May 4, 2003)

My almost-3yr-old is intact and has not yet retracted. I don't remember Ben peeing on me during diaper changes. I remember getting peed on by Damian on numerous occassion during diaper changes. He is circ'd so I think abagailvr might be onto something there.


----------



## Scout (Jan 23, 2002)

My intact 2.5 yr. old also never peed on me while changing a diaper. The only time he ever did was once... on my sister!! :LOL

It sounded to me like tilly2321 was asking if it was "normal" for her son to *not* get many erections. Am I right? FWIW, I only recently -- like in the last month or so -- noticed the occurence of erections.

~Scout


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Re: retraction - It's a small percentage of boys who are retracting by age 2. The range of "normal" for retraction is anywhere from infancy (though very uncommon) to post-puberty. Every boy is different. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.









About the erections - do you mean you're concerned that his penis isn't pointing straight up toward his head? Or "straight up" as in out? Regardless, I wouldn't be too concerned. I wouldn't worry about not being peed on, either. I've been peed on by ds maybe twice in 3.5 years. As long as he's peeing normally and not having pain, he's most likely perfectly fine. If you're really concerned, of course, see a doctor - but DON'T let them retract your ds' foreskin (they'll probably try, so be alert) and don't let them convince you that anything is wrong with it.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

I normally only post at the circumcision board but was asked to come here and put my 2 cents worth in and I'm happily obliging.

Erections in toddlers are very normal and absolutely nothing to worry about. The "angle of the dangle" is different for all men. Men's penises are the most variable part of their bodies and we are all different down there.

There has been much discussion about whether circumcised boys have a tendency to void during diaper changes and intact boys don't have this tendency. Many mothers of intact boys swear that there is a difference. Is there? I don't know and I don't think anyone really does. As far as I know, there has never been any research into it. As many times as I have seen it discussed, I don't think we can discount it without some research though.

Retraction happens when it happens and there is no schedule. The best research I have seen tells us that 1/3 will be retractile by 3 years old, 2/3 by 6 years old, 90% by 10 years old and some will be in their late teens before they are fully retractile. It's all in the range of normal.

No one should retract a child's foreskin except the child himself. Not even medical providers. Premature and forcible retraction of the foreskin can cause permanent damage. There is absolutely no need to clean inside the foreskin any more than there is reason to clean inside the vagina of a girl. Until a boy reaches puberty, it is absolutely self maintaining. If a doctor or nurse says they need to see inside a boy's foreskin, they are just plain ignorant of normal anatomy. The foreskin is normally attached to the glans just like the fingernails are attached to the nail beds. Just as you wouldn't peel the fingernails back to check under them, you do not peel the foreskin back to check under it and just as you would not peel the finger nails back to clean under them, you don't pull the foreskin back to clean under it. Retracting a child's foreskin may be extremely painful to the child and can cause trauma that leaves a site for infection.

The foreskin is a wonderfully sensitive structure and if there is a problem, the problem will manifest itself to the outside within a matter of mere hours. The problem is diagnosed and treated from the outside. Please read my sticky at "The Case Against Circumcision" titled "A Warning For Parents Of Intact Boys." for information about visits to the doctor.

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I think Frank answered better than I could have but just wanted to say that even though Maxi does *point strait up* when it is erect he has never peed strait up. If he pees when the diaper comes off it just seems to pool around him. He was born with the foreskin already retracted. The pedi called it a natrual circumscision which I now know is a totally incorrect term but basically the foreskin has just always been retracted -- we dont touch it though. It sounds like he is totally fine!


----------



## ~*Cherimoya*~ (Jun 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alittlemansma*
I have a 20 month old uncircumcised son and he has never peed on us before

Same here...same age! I do notice an erection, though, about every day. Maybe some babies are just more sensitive or something? I dunno. Almost always when he wakes up (dh calls this "morning wood"--sorry) and then at some diaper changes, I notice it.

Erin


----------



## ~*Cherimoya*~ (Jun 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
I normally only post at the circumcision board but was asked to come here and put my 2 cents worth in and I'm happily obliging.

Erections in toddlers are very normal and absolutely nothing to worry about. The "angle of the dangle" is different for all men. Men's penises are the most variable part of their bodies and we are all different down there.

There has been much discussion about whether circumcised boys have a tendency to void during diaper changes and intact boys don't have this tendency. Many mothers of intact boys swear that there is a difference. Is there? I don't know and I don't think anyone really does. As far as I know, there has never been any research into it. As many times as I have seen it discussed, I don't think we can discount it without some research though.

Retraction happens when it happens and there is no schedule. The best research I have seen tells us that 1/3 will be retractile by 3 years old, 2/3 by 6 years old, 90% by 10 years old and some will be in their late teens before they are fully retractile. It's all in the range of normal.

No one should retract a child's foreskin except the child himself. Not even medical providers. Premature and forcible retraction of the foreskin can cause permanent damage. There is absolutely no need to clean inside the foreskin any more than there is reason to clean inside the vagina of a girl. Until a boy reaches puberty, it is absolutely self maintaining. If a doctor or nurse says they need to see inside a boy's foreskin, they are just plain ignorant of normal anatomy. The foreskin is normally attached to the glans just like the fingernails are attached to the nail beds. Just as you wouldn't peel the fingernails back to check under them, you do not peel the foreskin back to check under it and just as you would not peel the finger nails back to clean under them, you don't pull the foreskin back to clean under it. Retracting a child's foreskin may be extremely painful to the child and can cause trauma that leaves a site for infection.

The foreskin is a wonderfully sensitive structure and if there is a problem, the problem will manifest itself to the outside within a matter of mere hours. The problem is diagnosed and treated from the outside. Please read my sticky at "The Case Against Circumcision" titled "A Warning For Parents Of Intact Boys." for information about visits to the doctor.

Thanks,
Frank

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Erin


----------



## jsave (Mar 22, 2011)

*Update*

Did ever get Answer


----------

